# Accusers Rebuked



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

I believe that while every man has a Right to his own opinions, I do not feel that anyone has a Right to be wrong in their *facts*. * IF* we are to understand the Bible, we've got to get the story straight. While NONE of us has a monopoly on understanding, we can all figure out the truth with a basic knowledge of the facts.

There are 1189 chapters in the Bible; 929 in the Old Testament; 260 in the New Testament. The longest chapter is Psalm 119 and the shortest chapter is Psalm 117. Aside from that, people argue the Bible to no end. I am of the opinion that we can look at the facts and pretty much determine the future (maybe not the when nor exacting details), but get a general idea of the future IF we understand the Bible.

I noticed that someone wanted an argument over the Bible and I refused to participate. But, I can share with you some well known *facts* and allow you to make a decision based thereon. To begin with the error I read and work forward from there, you must be aware that there are *EIGHT* covenants that the Bible mentions. They are:

To read the rest of the article, click here:
http://truthinhistory.org/the-house-of-israel-and-the-house-of-judah.html

If we start at the beginning, the balance of the Bible begins to make sense.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Whatever makes you feel good about yourself.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

:icon_surprised::icon_surprised::icon_surprised:

Got to give him credit a persistent little fella


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Merely another annoyance.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

I noticed that someone wanted an argument over the Bible and I refused to participate. But, I can share with you some well known facts and allow you to make a decision based thereon. To begin with the error I read and work forward from there, you must be aware that there are EIGHT covenants that the Bible mentions. They are:

Ok, I'm not the brightest when It comes to the bible, but just how many covenants are there 5, 6, 7 or 8?

I found sources that definitively claim those numbers from a quick search (I've included resisters though I don't quite consider it as definitive).

:vs_lol:


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Both secular history AND the Bible support the position I posted above. Putting names to ideas one doesn't understand and criticizing those you don't understand is a sign that maybe you're operating out of fear.

When it was pointed out to the that the first time the word Jew is mentioned in the Bible, they are at war with Israel, that made me really research the *facts*. No mistaking that Israel and Judah went into captivity at different times in history under different captors, had different destinies, and went in separate directions.

When you pick apart the who's who in the Bible, a completely different picture begins to emerge.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

As I recall, the thread where this is being discussed (not sure why you felt the need to start another thread) is where you questioned the geographic location of where all was going to go down. If we were going to hold true to the Bible and not other "authorities'" opinions and alleged facts, we would see that the "end-time" prophesies are specific in locations, Jerusalem being key.
The above offered link to the sermon offered as proof of opinion lists eight covenants, but it doesn't go into explaining the different types of covenants or tell which type of covenant God used when entering into covenant with Abraham. It was a blood covenant. What does it mean? It means that even when one party violates the terms of the covenant, the other party is not to break the covenant. The importance of that should be clear to anyone who has read the Bible and realized many times the party of Abraham violated the terms down through the generations.
Another point to consider is the importance of lineage as illustrated in Matthew. Each of the Gospels were written for a particular people. Matthew was geared toward the Jews, where Jesus' blood line was traced all the way back. Along the way, "Old Covenant" prophesies are mentioned in order to provide proof of Jesus' validity.

These things are all found in the pages of one book. One need not go on the internet to search out a sermon that agrees with one's presupposition. One only need to read, pray and meditate on the words written.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Denton said:


> As I recall, the thread where this is being discussed (not sure why you felt the need to start another thread) is where you questioned the geographic location of where all was going to go down. If we were going to hold true to the Bible and not other "authorities'" opinions and alleged facts, we would see that the "end-time" prophesies are specific in locations, Jerusalem being key.
> The above offered link to the sermon offered as proof of opinion lists eight covenants, but it doesn't go into explaining the different types of covenants or tell which type of covenant God used when entering into covenant with Abraham. It was a blood covenant. What does it mean? It means that even when one party violates the terms of the covenant, the other party is not to break the covenant. The importance of that should be clear to anyone who has read the Bible and realized many times the party of Abraham violated the terms down through the generations.
> Another point to consider is the importance of lineage as illustrated in Matthew. Each of the Gospels were written for a particular people. Matthew was geared toward the Jews, where Jesus' blood line was traced all the way back. Along the way, "Old Covenant" prophesies are mentioned in order to provide proof of Jesus' validity.
> 
> These things are all found in the pages of one book. One need not go on the internet to search out a sermon that agrees with one's presupposition. One only need to read, pray and meditate on the words written.


But you allow one man here to preach - and *condemn* those that don't agree with him. That is wrong. And *ONE* sermon? It wasn't even a sermon. I told you I have copies of *HUNDREDS* of sermons delivered by varying denominations (delivered during the founding period) that explain what our forefathers believed in. You choose to censor me. So, you have your own little religion going on here and nobody gets to say anything else. You basically implied that you have a lock on understanding God's word, but you were so insecure about it that you've chosen to delete the lion's share of my post while allowing others here to make false allegations about what I believe in. You really don't need friends, do you?

*YOUR* new religion, *NOT* believed by those who fought, bled and died in the founding of this Republic cannot withstand a critical analysis and so you have deleted it. We have devolved into censorship? What you did was clearly a sign of weakness, Denton. It was an overt admission that, if in charge, the religious Liberties of the people would be no safer under you than a Pol Pot or Karl Marx.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Denton: You're going to get rester all upset and he'll pack up his input and storm off in a huff.

Told ya he'd get miffed:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> But you allow one man here to preach - and *condemn* those that don't agree with him. That is wrong. And *ONE* sermon? It wasn't even a sermon. I told you I have copies of *HUNDREDS* of sermons delivered by varying denominations (delivered during the founding period) that explain what our forefathers believed in. You choose to censor me. So, you have your own little religion going on here and nobody gets to say anything else. You basically implied that you have a lock on understanding God's word, but you were so insecure about it that you've chosen to delete the lion's share of my post while allowing others here to make false allegations about what I believe in. You really don't need friends, do you?
> 
> *YOUR* new religion, *NOT* believed by those who fought, bled and died in the founding of this Republic cannot withstand a critical analysis and so you have deleted it. We have devolved into censorship? What you did was clearly a sign of weakness, Denton. It was an overt admission that, if in charge, the religious Liberties of the people would be no safer under you than a Pol Pot or Karl Marx.


Actually, I edited the copy/pasted post and provided a link to where the sermon can be found. This is the way it is done, here. Were I attempting to censor information, I would not have done your job by providing a link. That you violated that rule is clearly a sign of your haughtiness and belief that you are above board rules and believe you have the right to put the owners in legal hot water.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Denton said:


> Actually, I edited the copy/pasted post and provided a link to where the sermon can be found. This is the way it is done, here. Were I attempting to censor information, I would not have done your job by providing a link. That you violated that rule is clearly a sign of your haughtiness and belief that you are above board rules and believe you have the right to put the owners in legal hot water.


*EVERYTHING *I post and publish (as part of our church) I have the legal Right to do so. *EVERYTHING* I distribute that does not bear my personal name, are things the actual authors have encouraged me to distribute. I always have *their permission* - which you would have known had you asked.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> *EVERYTHING *I post and publish (as part of our church) I have the legal Right to do so. *EVERYTHING* I distribute that does not bear my personal name, are things the actual authors have encouraged me to distribute. I always have *their permission* - which you would have known had you asked.


I don't *care*, _nor_ would _I _take _your_ word for it. Simply _add_ a paragraph and then provide a *link*. It's as simple as that. I don't have time to ask questions or see if something is copywrited.

I hope the added emphasis, bold and color helped. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

which version of the bible? There are hundreds. Before many books were taken out? Just curious...I've been trying to find an older, "less" edited version...not doing well

Edited bible: 




https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/religion/5749555/Worlds-oldest-Bible-published-in-full-online.html

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Serious question, 

Can a person be a Christian simply by having a personal relationship with God, Jesus Christ and The Holy Spirit without being a Biblical Scholar or even reading The Bible on a regular basis?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Serious question,
> 
> Can a person be a Christian simply by having a personal relationship with God, Jesus Christ and The Holy Spirit without being a Biblical Scholar or even reading The Bible on a regular basis?


Serious answer,
How do you know someone? Do you know me because you know my name, or do you know me because of what I write? Were you to simply go by my name you'd probably think I was someone from Texas, and you'd be wrong.
How do you know who He is and what He desires and expects of us if you don't read what He thinks is important for us to know?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Serious answer,
> How do you know someone? Do you know me because you know my name, or do you know me because of what I write? Were you to simply go by my name you'd probably think I was someone from Texas, and you'd be wrong.
> How do you know who He is and what He desires and expects of us if you don't read what He thinks is important for us to know?


I need to think about this.

But Faith is my answer as well as a base line knowledge of the Good Book


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I need to think about this.
> 
> But Faith is my answer as well as a base line knowledge of the Good Book


If you have faith, then you believe. If you believe, then you want to get closer to God. How does that happen? By studying the Bible and prayer.

I'm not rebuking you; I am rebuking myself.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Serious question,
> 
> Can a person be a Christian simply by having a personal relationship with God, Jesus Christ and The Holy Spirit without being a Biblical Scholar or even reading The Bible on a regular basis?


Slip If I may &#8230;
A Christian huh? Unfortunately that word has become so broad and defined by many who are not a Christian. Let' talk about a being a follower of Jesus Christ. This is where one's faith comes in and substantially enough to believe that God is truly God, and that he sent his Son to pay the ultimate price for the sins of man, while having enough faith to personally accept this gift that is available to all of mankind.
Now if one truly has accepted and believes, then he should yearn for the relationship that God also desires and wants to get closer to God. One does this by consciously seeking God's presence in his life. Reading the Bible is only one way to seek him, but a darn good way, huh? After all, it is the living word of God.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

This discussion reminds me of a couple of my favorite verses and as well, one of my favorite followers &#8230;.. David.

Psalm 63:8 King James Version (KJV)
8 My soul *followeth hard* after thee: thy right hand *upholdeth me*.

Revelation 3:20 King James Version (KJV)
20 Behold, I stand at the door, and knock: if any man hear my voice, and open the door, I will come in to him, and will sup with him, and he with me


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Serious question,
> 
> Can a person be a Christian simply by having a personal relationship with God, Jesus Christ and The Holy Spirit without being a Biblical Scholar or even reading The Bible on a regular basis?


"_Study to shew thyself approved unto God, a workman that needeth not to be ashamed, rightly dividing the word of truth_." II Timothy 2 :15

How can you have a personal relationship with someone you know *nothing* about? No, it does not require you to become a bible scholar in order to have a personal relationship with him... and *IF* some people were the beaming paragons of human virtue they pretend to be, they would not have to denigrate others they disagree with. They could simply provide the facts, the biblical record, refrain from backbiting and allow *YOU* to look at differing opinions, and make up your own mind.

A couple of noteworthy things:

1) Ever since the majority worshiped the Golden Calf (see Exodus 32) majorities have been wrong virtually every time. Perhaps that is why the Bible admonishes us not to follow a multitude to do evil

2) Johnny Cash sang a song once called the Farmer's Almanac. One line in it goes something like this: Lies have to be covered up. The truth can run around naked

3) I'm wondering how people could know how to do the right thing if they don't know what the right thing is. Can you answer that?

The very first sin in the Bible is when the serpent (aka the Devil and Satan) convinced Eve she did not have to obey the command of God, but could be her own idiot God. If you never read the Bible, how would know what God's commands are?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> "_Study to shew thyself approved unto God, a workman that needeth not to be ashamed, rightly dividing the word of truth_." II Timothy 2 :15
> 
> How can you have a personal relationship with someone you know *nothing* about? No, it does not require you to become a bible scholar in order to have a personal relationship with him... and *IF* some people were the beaming paragons of human virtue they pretend to be, they would not have to denigrate others they disagree with. They could simply provide the facts, the biblical record, refrain from backbiting and allow *YOU* to look at differing opinions, and make up your own mind.
> 
> ...


Every time I'm tired of your claptrap, you post something I feel is worthy of a repost. This is one of them.

To answer #3 - We are creations of God. There will be many sweet, loving but lost souls who share the fires of Hell with the likes of Satan and Hitler. They followed the Divine imprint on their very being without ever accepting Jesus as their Savior. Sad, and I prefer not to dwell on it, but it is true. In my way of thinking, there are so many people who more deserve eternity in Heaven than do I. They simply didn't do what is necessary.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Before I read the Bible or my Daily Devotional, I pray. And while I'm an SDA, I've found that listening to Father Simon Says on Relevant Radio helps me understand some paragraphs as he translates the real text, which is in Greek.

I'll give you an idea. See if your debating friend is a football fan. Debate the Vikings, Packers and Bears. In the middle of the individual achievements, toss out Brett Favre's name. You'll be debating for hours.

If he likes knives, I'll debate him for you. The Bible seems a poor and possibly blasphemous choice.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Before I read the Bible or my Daily Devotional, I pray. And while I'm an SDA, I've found that listening to Father Simon Says on Relevant Radio helps me understand some paragraphs as he translates the real text, which is in Greek.
> 
> I'll give you an idea. See if your debating friend is a football fan. Debate the Vikings, Packers and Bears. In the middle of the individual achievements, toss out Brett Favre's name. You'll be debating for hours.
> 
> If he likes knives, I'll debate him for you. The Bible seems a poor and possibly blasphemous choice.


I have no idea what you just said. No idea. Something about footballs and knives. On the upside, you reminded me that I need to sharpen my kinves.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I was politely suggesting there are better things to debate/argue about than God.

Look at all the things you/they could have debated about. Camaro vs. Mustang. Sophia Loren Vs. Susan Anton. SW vs. Colt. Boxers vs. briefs.

Personally, if I had questions on the Bible, I would go find a Daniel/Revelation Seminar.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I was politely suggesting there are better things to debate/argue about than God.
> 
> Look at all the things you/they could have debated about. Camaro vs. Mustang. Sophia Loren Vs. Susan Anton. SW vs. Colt. Boxers vs. briefs.
> 
> Personally, if I had questions on the Bible, I would go find a Daniel/Revelation Seminar.


Go get a Bible!

As for me, my knives are too dull to cut open boxes. Ever avionics component boxes? They are like Santa's evil elves wrapped them. Rather than taking the time to sharpen a knife, I switch to another one. I've got to sharpen them!

As far as football.... :vs_laugh:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Before I read the Bible or my Daily Devotional, I pray. And while I'm an SDA, I've found that listening to Father Simon Says on Relevant Radio helps me understand some paragraphs as he translates the real text, which is in Greek.
> 
> I'll give you an idea. See if your debating friend is a football fan. Debate the Vikings, Packers and Bears. In the middle of the individual achievements, toss out Brett Favre's name. You'll be debating for hours.
> 
> If he likes knives, I'll debate him for you. The Bible seems a poor and possibly blasphemous choice.


Brett Favre is one football player that has my upmost respect. As a football player.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Brett Favre is one football player that has my upmost respect. As a football player.


Bret Favre...football....is this freaking France? I don't know where I am, anymore.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> I was politely suggesting there are better things to debate/argue about than God.
> 
> Look at all the things you/they could have debated about. Camaro vs. Mustang. Sophia Loren Vs. Susan Anton. SW vs. Colt. Boxers vs. briefs.
> 
> Personally, if I had questions on the Bible, I would go find a Daniel/Revelation Seminar.


"_Debate thy cause with thy neighbour himself; and discover not a secret to another_..." Proverbs 25 : 9

"_Now the Lord is that Spirit: and where the Spirit of the Lord is, there is liberty._" II Corinthians 3 : 17

If your cause is Liberty, how can you avoid its author in the debate?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> "_Debate thy cause with thy neighbour himself; and discover not a secret to another_..." Proverbs 25 : 9
> 
> "_Now the Lord is that Spirit: and where the Spirit of the Lord is, there is liberty._" II Corinthians 3 : 17
> 
> If your cause is Liberty, how can you avoid its author in the debate?


2nd Timothy 2:14 _Remind them of these things, and charge them before God not to quarrel about words, which does no good, but only ruins the hearers._

You're arguing nothing that pertains to the laws of nature and nature's God.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Denton said:


> 2nd Timothy 2:14 _Remind them of these things, and charge them before God not to quarrel about words, which does no good, but only ruins the hearers._
> 
> You're arguing nothing that pertains to the laws of nature and nature's God.


I'm not arguing anything. Presenting differing viewpoints is not quarreling. The problems arise when others judge you, demean you, and say nasty things not related to Scripture. Sir, in all honesty, you have not witnessed that behavior out of me. I would not accuse you of being in a cult; not call you names or attack you over the issues that deal with the Bible.

Just because a multitude has the power to shout a person down and censor them will *never* make them right. God's Word is true and nobody here has a monopoly on understanding the Book. BTW, somebody once saw corollaries in what I believe and what Mormons believe, but I'm not a Mormon.  Some saw corollaries between what I said and Catholics, but I'm not Catholic. The one thing that the gurus *never* do, is *ask* before attacking. If we could only practice what we preach.

Liberty, as a foundational principle, is connected to Nature's God. See the Declaration of Independence


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> I'm not arguing anything. Presenting differing viewpoints is not quarreling. The problems arise when others judge you, demean you, and say nasty things not related to Scripture. Sir, in all honesty, you have not witnessed that behavior out of me. I would not accuse you of being in a cult; not call you names or attack you over the issues that deal with the Bible.
> 
> Just because a multitude has the power to shout a person down and censor them will *never* make them right. God's Word is true and nobody here has a monopoly on understanding the Book. BTW, somebody once saw corollaries in what I believe and what Mormons believe, but I'm not a Mormon. Some saw corollaries between what I said and Catholics, but I'm not Catholic. The one thing that the gurus *never* do, is *ask* before attacking. If we could only practice what we preach.
> 
> Liberty, as a foundational principle, is connected to Nature's God. See the Declaration of Independence


See your above posts. Don't tell me to see the Declaration of Independence. I am very familiar with it and realize your alleged rebuke has nothing to do with it.
Carry on. Or not.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

The Resister said:


> I'm not arguing anything. Presenting differing viewpoints is not quarreling.


That idea I'll get behind. But I've seen some discussions of God go on for pages in some forums. If memory serves, didn't ACOC have one that went on for 1,500 pages? And it was not civil.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> That idea I'll get behind. But I've seen some discussions of God go on for pages in some forums. If memory serves, didn't ACOC have one that went on for 1,500 pages? And it was not civil.


Pages and pages, but is that a problem? We have some political discussions here that have gone on for months. Education and knowledge is divine.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

The Resister said:


> I'm not arguing anything. Presenting differing viewpoints is not quarreling. The problems arise when others judge you, demean you, and say nasty things not related to Scripture. Sir, in all honesty, you have not witnessed that behavior out of me. I would not accuse you of being in a cult; not call you names or attack you over the issues that deal with the Bible.
> 
> Just because a multitude has the power to shout a person down and censor them will *never* make them right. God's Word is true and nobody here has a monopoly on understanding the Book. BTW, somebody once saw corollaries in what I believe and what Mormons believe, but I'm not a Mormon. Some saw corollaries between what I said and Catholics, but I'm not Catholic. The one thing that the gurus *never* do, is *ask* before attacking. If we could only practice what we preach.
> 
> Liberty, as a foundational principle, is connected to Nature's God. See the Declaration of Independence


I think it is interesting that when questioned about one of your statements - there are 8 covenants - that you all seem to not want to answer.

Another pointed out that there are any number of Bibles out there and all are a wee bit different - not to mention that some teachings (Martin Luther or the Anglican Church) occurred many centuries after the Bible was "written" and those teachings are based on one man's perception of what it said.

I also find it appalling that all of you so called Christians are eager to condemn to perdition Billions of souls that don't drink your brand of kool aid.

And just for laughs what are you going to do when you enter the hereafter and find that god is one giant cat or dog or lizard


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> I also find it appalling that all of you so called Christians are eager to condemn to perdition Billions of souls that don't drink your brand of kool aid.


Well, I'm not one of them. I was born and raised Catholic, and now I am SDA. I like the Bible teaching better.

Speaking of the Bible, it says that at the end of times "the remnant" will be waiting for Christ. As I read that, it means Catholics, Lutherans, Islamics, Hindus, etc. In other words, everyone that has been loyal, believes in our Redeemer and has been repentant to sin.

This also why I'm careful around debates of God and religion. No man knows the nature of another man's heart.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Denton said:


> See your above posts. Don't tell me to see the Declaration of Independence. I am very familiar with it and realize your alleged rebuke has nothing to do with it.
> Carry on. Or not.


I'm confident enough to allow the posters to access all the information and make up their minds. You aren't. That's the difference between you and I.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Serious question,
> 
> Can a person be a Christian simply by having a personal relationship with God, Jesus Christ and The Holy Spirit without being a Biblical Scholar or even reading The Bible on a regular basis?


Funny you should ask, Slippy, . . . this was yesterday's sermon, . . . there are 3 major points contained therein.

John 3:36 (KJV) He that believeth on the Son hath everlasting life: and he that believeth not the Son shall not see life; but the wrath of God abideth on him.

1st and most important, . . . the BELIEF that Jesus is the Son of God and came to give His life a ransom for the lost, is the golden promise. But what is lost in that statement is the fact that most people take "belief" to be a state of mind. Belief is an action word, . . . without action, . . . belief becomes "I think" and nothing more, . . . if one truly "believes" something, . . . they do what ever is required to answer that belief. In this particular case, it is to follow Jesus and His teachings.

2nd and almost equally important is the next clause, . . . believing NOT on Jesus, . . . by not doing anything about His message and one's own life, . . . they shall not even be able to visually inspect the eternal life that God promises us ONLY through the personal relationship, . . . one on one with Jesus.

And 3rd is the promise that the alternative to that personal relationship is a personal and abiding (living with in such a manner that it can never be escaped) relationship with the wrath of Almighty God.

All of the other things we discuss, argue, ponder, and wonder about are insignificant compared to this single thought, this single relationship, this single and most important decision one can make.

AND in actuality, . . . the major part of the Bible itself is kind of like your wardrobe in your closet. It is important for various reasons to have that whole wardrobe, . . . but one can only select from the wardrobe, . . . one set of attire for the day. The proper selection for us is Salvation thru Jesus Christ the Son of God.

Like knowing what all is in the wardrobe, . . . by occasionally taking inventory, . . . reading the Bible (after praying for guidance that day) will add to the inventory you have of WHY you have chosen to be a Christian, . . . and HOW you are going to continue as such.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> I think it is interesting that when questioned about one of your statements - there are 8 covenants - that you all seem to not want to answer.
> 
> Another pointed out that there are any number of Bibles out there and all are a wee bit different - not to mention that some teachings (Martin Luther or the Anglican Church) occurred many centuries after the Bible was "written" and those teachings are based on one man's perception of what it said.
> 
> ...


You must be doing some *really bad weed*. I'm the only Christian on this board that is not judging others; the ONLY one that will answer the tough questions; the only one that refrains from making the kinds of idiotic accusations you just made about me. Even when I am outnumbered 10 to 1, I'm still standing my ground, sir. And I have enough confidence to post the facts, not talk down or bad about those who reject what I've posted. All you can do is produce the information and allow others to weigh the facts for themselves.

Making everything a personality contest does not prove any point from the Bible. If you have a tough question... THROW IT AT ME.

ADDENDUM: Another poster, in another thread, mentioned only two covenants. His premise is that the Jews constitute the whole of Israel (a proposition we know to be *factually false*.) The first time the word Jew is mentioned in the Bible, they are at war with Israel - showing that they are not one and the same. I disagreed and listed eight covenants that I'm aware of. I listed them and nobody has challenged it. If there are more, they have escaped my reading of the Bible. Went into detail, but the lion's share of the post was deleted and those who pretend to disagree never accessed the link Denton said he left.

Our great Republic, one nation under God, built upon Christian principles and having once been the greatest nation in the annals of history did not happen by accident. We have a rich history and a glorious destiny, the Bible prophecies of our position on the world scene proven over and over.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Well, I'm not one of them. I was born and raised Catholic, and now I am SDA. I like the Bible teaching better.
> 
> Speaking of the Bible, it says that at the end of times "the remnant" will be waiting for Christ. As I read that, it means Catholics, Lutherans, Islamics, Hindus, etc. In other words, everyone that has been loyal, believes in our Redeemer and has been repentant to sin.
> 
> This also why I'm careful around debates of God and religion. No man knows the nature of another man's heart.


Do Hindus and Islamics believe in Jesus Christ, the son of God?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

The ONLY martyr on the forum.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

I have never found a problem with the Bible and God.....God's fan club however contains some real POS ! Even some in my own family! At least here I have an ignore button LOL!....Headed out to find it now!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> I'm confident enough to allow the posters to access all the information and make up their minds. You aren't. That's the difference between you and I.


Say what? To what info do I deny others? Make sense, if that isn't too taxing.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

The Resister said:


> Do Hindus and Islamics believe in Jesus Christ, the son of God?


I would consider it like American Indians view a higher power. They might know the same God by a differing name. Hey, I get called Chuck, Rico, Chick and ten other thing rather than Chico, which I changed my name to in 1964. You'd think they'd learn...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Serious question,
> 
> Can a person be a Christian simply by having a personal relationship with God, Jesus Christ and The Holy Spirit without being a Biblical Scholar or even reading The Bible on a regular basis?


Yes.... many people came to knew Jesus via DISCIPLESHIP (somebody taught them) and NEVER EVER saw or touched a bible.. EVER....

Some came to know him with just the OT writings

SO the answer is YES....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The Resister said:


> Do Hindus and Islamics believe in Jesus Christ, the son of God?


NO, they do not see him as God or the Son of God


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The Resister said:


> Do Hindus and Islamics believe in Jesus Christ, the son of God?


So does Satan, but believing in and trusting in are two different commitments.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

The Resister said:


> You must be doing some *really bad weed*. I'm the only Christian on this board that is not judging others; the ONLY one that will answer the tough questions; the only one that refrains from making the kinds of idiotic accusations you just made about me. Even when I am outnumbered 10 to 1, I'm still standing my ground, sir. And I have enough confidence to post the facts, not talk down or bad about those who reject what I've posted. All you can do is produce the information and allow others to weigh the facts for themselves.
> 
> Making everything a personality contest does not prove any point from the Bible. If you have a tough question... THROW IT AT ME.
> 
> ...


No bad weed. Never saw the need. Yes, I read your post before Denton revised it. So I did a bit of research and found knowledgable folks that said there were a different number of covenants than you specified, and I asked a general question to the community as a whole which was the best guess. Reckon if you've seen the one and only word, nothing else matters.

5 - https://www.padfield.com/2004/covenants.html

7 - https://www.bennyhinn.org/gods-7-covenants/

6 - Catholic Bible 101 - Covenants in the Bible

As I said another individual asked which version of the bible was the one and true book of god. Seems a number of folks - starting with a Roman Emperor - began early on in deciding which version of the true word was the true word. Men - not God or his Son or his Holy Spirit - made the choices Just Like Martin Luther and King Henry VIII .

My comment on the holier than thou "Christians" on their condemnation to perdition of other non believers was aimed at that community as a whole. Since you feel offended, I guess we know a bit about your tolerance level.

As for the Cat being God, I'm not ruling that out of the realm of possibility.

So maybe what you see as Truth others see as blasphamy


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@Real Old Man - I find it interesting that the same one who started an entire thread in order to "rebuke" everyone else claims to be the only one who is not judging others.
It's also interesting that he likened me to tyrants of the recent past because I held him to the same standard others are expected to maintain.

I find him tedious.

As far as you thinking Christians condemn to Hell those who do not believe, that isn't the case, sir. We are mere humans, just like everyone. We don't condemn anyone to Hell. I do find it disturbing when I read Christians suggesting they'll be happy when people (Hillary, for example) dies and goes to Hell.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The Resister said:


> I'm the only Christian on this board that is not judging others...
> 
> And I have enough confidence to post the facts, not talk down or bad about those who reject what I've posted.


And yet...


The Resister said:


> You must be doing some really bad weed. (personal attack)





The Resister said:


> But you allow one man here to preach - and condemn those that don't agree with him. (no such condemnation was given)





The Resister said:


> You choose to censor me. (an incapacity to follow stated board rules resulting in a moderator adjusting posts to conform to said rules is not censorship)





The Resister said:


> So, you have your own little religion going on here and nobody gets to say anything else. (straw-man)





The Resister said:


> You basically implied that you have a lock on understanding God's word... (straw-man)





The Resister said:


> ...but you were so insecure about it that you've chosen to delete the lion's share of my post while allowing others here to make false allegations about what I believe in. (personal attack fused with incorrect assumptions and inferences)





The Resister said:


> You really don't need friends, do you? (passive agressive personal attack)





The Resister said:


> YOUR new religion, NOT believed by those who fought, bled and died in the founding of this Republic cannot withstand a critical analysis and so you have deleted it. (passive aggressive attack fused with incorrect assumption and inference followed by dishonest interpretation of board rule enforcement)





The Resister said:


> We have devolved into censorship? (no censoship has occurred)





The Resister said:


> What you did was clearly a sign of weakness, Denton. (personal attack)





The Resister said:


> It was an overt admission that, if in charge, the religious Liberties of the people would be no safer under you than a Pol Pot or Karl Marx. (straw-man with personal attack)


But...


The Resister said:


> I'm the only Christian on this board that is not judging others...


You might wish to reassess your self-proclaimed position.

No, I do not wish to argue any merits about the original topic. What *could* have been a healthy discussion quickly devolved into blind self-aggrandizement. That is what drew my attention, and that is all I am pointing out.

Carry on.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Denton said:


> Say what? To what info do I deny others? Make sense, if that isn't too taxing.


Why are you beating a dead horse?


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> I would consider it like American Indians view a higher power. They might know the same God by a differing name. Hey, I get called Chuck, Rico, Chick and ten other thing rather than Chico, which I changed my name to in 1964. You'd think they'd learn...


That was not the question.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> No bad weed. Never saw the need. Yes, I read your post before Denton revised it. So I did a bit of research and found knowledgable folks that said there were a different number of covenants than you specified, and I asked a general question to the community as a whole which was the best guess. Reckon if you've seen the one and only word, nothing else matters.
> 
> 5 - https://www.padfield.com/2004/covenants.html
> 
> ...


Your post does not make it plain that you were going after the Christian community as a whole. I left a thread rather than to have people slinging personal accusations at me. I'm not doing it here - and all you will have to do is watch those who think they have a lock on what the Bible means. Since they lack facts, you will see those without a working knowledge of the Bible reduce this to an argument that if you disagree with them, then you are a _____________ fill in the blank.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> And yet...
> 
> But...
> 
> ...


Yawn. Your comments are irrelevant, immaterial, prejudicial, ignorant, based upon a personal spin and don't have SPIT to do with the topic at hand. It's more of a let's have a personality contest because we cannot entertain any talk about the Bible that does not coincide with the prejudices of the powers that be. Trolling me only exposes your own weaknesses and insecurities.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> Yawn. Your comments are irrelevant, immaterial, prejudicial, ignorant, based upon a personal spin and don't have SPIT to do with the topic at hand. It's more of a let's have a personality contest because we cannot entertain any talk about the Bible that does not coincide with the prejudices of the powers that be. Trolling me only exposes your own weaknesses and insecurities.


Naw, you don't judge.

You sure like to tell people about their weaknesses and insecurities while trying to tell everyone they are wrong. Have you noticed it seems the topic is you and not the "rebuke" you felt we all needed? I'm sure that is because we are all weak and deeply flawed while you are incredibly strong, incorruptable and very much misunderstood.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> Why are you beating a dead horse?


Trying to deflect, are you? You made an assertion and I ask you to clarify.

Yeah, there's a dead horse and that horse is this thread.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

@The Resister You are so full of yourself. Tell me, after a large legume dinner, do you often study your tomes in a small wardrobe so as to not miss the aroma of excellence?
After all, your writing style reveals your disdain for the rest of us.
How can you stand this solitude, being exiled to the realm of mortals?


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Coastie dad said:


> @The Resister You are so full of yourself. Tell me, after a large legume dinner, do you often study your tomes in a small wardrobe so as to not miss the aroma of excellence?
> After all, your writing style reveals your disdain for the rest of us.
> How can you stand this solitude, being exiled to the realm of mortals?


Disdain for "_us_?" So you represent every person on this board and you have the unmitigated gall to say I'm full of myself???


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> Disdain for "_us_?" So you represent every person on this board and you have the unmitigated gall to say I'm full of myself???


You seem to judge all the Christians, here. I suppose it's OK if Coastie speaks for us.

Now, why don't you tell me what information I am denying others?


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Denton said:


> Naw, you don't judge.
> 
> You sure like to tell people about their weaknesses and insecurities while trying to tell everyone they are wrong. Have you noticed it seems the topic is you and not the "rebuke" you felt we all needed? I'm sure that is because we are all weak and deeply flawed while you are incredibly strong, incorruptable and very much misunderstood.


You cannot quote one sentence out of this entire thread to back up such a cowardly charge. When you censor people to the advantage of those who believe as you do, you show what you really are, sir. This isn't about me. It's about whether or not differing points of view can be considered. They cannot - not here. All you want is an echo chamber backed by a lynch mob. I don't care what the masses think.

What matters is that those who will search out a matter and find the truth have the option of doing so.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Now I'm certainly not the brightest bulb in the hardware store, . . . 

But somebody brought in some theory, thesis, program, idea, . . . that there were some multiple of covenants made between God and people (His creation).

Using the Bible itself to determine the number of covenants, . . . that is instead of learned scholars with multiple alphabets behind their names, . . . scores of years in dozens of universities, . . . and untold eons on discussion panels, orating, discussing, debating, . . . etc.

In using the Bible, . . . pretty near the end of it, . . . in a book called Hebrews, . . . we find the following:

Hebrews 8:6-7 (KJV) But now hath he obtained a more excellent ministry, by how much also he is the mediator of a better covenant, which was established upon better promises. 
7 For if that first covenant had been faultless, then should no place have been sought for the second. 

Seems to me that the writer was talking about the SECOND covenant, . . . and in my poor unlearned world, . . . second is equal to two, . . . not nine, eight, eleven or some other "learned" number.

Funny thing is, . . . that is what all the ministers I've ever had contact with, . . . who didn't just make up their mind to be learned scholars, . . . but were called of God, sanctified by God, equipped by God, and sent out by God to preach the everlasting gospel of Jesus Christ.

I'll take their word and the Bible's word for the two covenants.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> You cannot quote one sentence out of this entire thread to back up such a cowardly charge. When you censor people to the advantage of those who believe as you do, you show what you really are, sir. This isn't about me. It's about whether or not differing points of view can be considered. They cannot - not here. All you want is an echo chamber backed by a lynch mob. I don't care what the masses think.
> 
> What matters is that those who will search out a matter and find the truth have the option of doing so.


Gee, there you go again with the judging. Cowardly? You've told two of us how we are weak, and your reason for this thread, as the title asserts, was to "rebuke" us.

Echo chamber? Yeah, that must be it. It couldn't be you and your tactics, could it?

Now, back to your assertion that I have hidden information. Care to elaborate or have you finally figured out your accusal was wrong and you are too haughty and arrogant to admit it?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The Resister said:


> I don't care what the masses think.


You sure are putting up quite the stink for someone who doesn't care.

Your unrepentant hypocrisy shown throughout everything you do is both astounding and frustrating.
You are a case study unto yourself.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Denton said:


> You seem to judge all the Christians, here. I suppose it's OK if Coastie speaks for us.
> 
> Now, why don't you tell me what information I am denying others?


Who have I judged, sir? You let one man preach to us and only allow me to disagree via a link that nobody accessed. You aren't the first person to tie my hands behind my back and tell me to fight when I'm outnumbered.

When we've had these threads about how we should use respect and tolerance, you're all about them. You're quick to like the posts. But, let someone post something that offends you and you play Dr. Jekyll - Mr. Hyde.

Somebody comes on here with a general attack - responding specifically to my post and when I defend my actions, I'm to blame for their actions???? And you support the troll who uses that as troll bait instead of being a "Super Moderator?" Really? You are too prejudicial to do your job and simply tell people to stand down and leave the personality stuff for PMs. If you don't like what I post, ignore it unless it violates the rules - of which I did not do. You moderating a thread where you fail to be impartial is tantamount to allowing a prosecutor to work as a prosecutor and the jury foreman on the same case.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> You sure are putting up quite the stink for someone who doesn't care.
> 
> Your unrepentant hypocrisy shown throughout everything you do is both astounding and frustrating.
> You are a case study unto yourself.


You're judging me and calling me a hypocrite? Really? I don't give a rat's rump what you think. Just expected the same due consideration everyone else gets. I've told you about trolling me many times. Your sexual advances have been rejected.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> Who have I judged, sir? You let one man preach to us and only allow me to disagree via a link that nobody accessed. You aren't the first person to tie my hands behind my back and tell me to fight when I'm outnumbered.
> 
> When we've had these threads about how we should use respect and tolerance, you're all about them. You're quick to like the posts. But, let someone post something that offends you and you play Dr. Jekyll - Mr. Hyde.
> 
> Somebody comes on here with a general attack - responding specifically to my post and when I defend my actions, I'm to blame for their actions???? And you support the troll who uses that as troll bait instead of being a "Super Moderator?" Really? You are too prejudicial to do your job and simply tell people to stand down and leave the personality stuff for PMs. If you don't like what I post, ignore it unless it violates the rules - of which I did not do. You moderating a thread where you fail to be impartial is tantamount to allowing a prosecutor to work as a prosecutor and the jury foreman on the same case.


Again, you make a post full of name-calling and judgemental statements.

Again, what information did I deny others? Do you think you can simply clarify that accusation before you continue to accuse me of other things while calling me names?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> You're judging me and calling me a hypocrite? Really? I don't give a rat's rump what you think. Just expected the same due consideration everyone else gets. I've told you about trolling me many times. Your sexual advances have been rejected.


Are you mad at him because he clearly called you out? You know, that thread you quoted but edited out the clear responses he made to your assertions?


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Denton said:


> Gee, there you go again with the judging. Cowardly? You've told two of us how we are weak, and your reason for this thread, as the title asserts, was to "rebuke" us.
> 
> Echo chamber? Yeah, that must be it. It couldn't be you and your tactics, could it?
> 
> Now, back to your assertion that I have hidden information. Care to elaborate or have you finally figured out your accusal was wrong and you are too haughty and arrogant to admit it?


My tactics? All I did was disagree with someone. THAT threatened the atheists and the liberals hiding among the people who think they have a lock on Bible interpretation. NONE of you do. You cannot sit and judge me, expecting NO response. You throw a dog in a corner and keep kicking the Hell out of him and, sooner or later, he will bite you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> My tactics? All I did was disagree with someone. THAT threatened the atheists and the liberals hiding among the people who think they have a lock on Bible interpretation. NONE of you do. You cannot sit and judge me, expecting NO response. You throw a dog in a corner and keep kicking the Hell out of him and, sooner or later, he will bite you.


So, now you are saying we are all undercover atheists and liberals. Naw, you'd never judge.

Now about that information you assert I'm hiding from others. Want to tell us all what I've hidden, or do you want to admit you falsely accused me of something while likening me to tyrants and dictators?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The Resister said:


> If you don't like what I post, ignore it unless it violates the rules - of which I did not do.


In actuality, you violated three.
I know you enjoy underlined and emboldened text, so I was sure to use such, just for you. :tango_face_wink:



> 3. *Do not question or debate a moderator decision publicly on the message board.* In the event of a disagreement or questioning of a moderator's decision or action users should contact the moderator(s) or admin(s) via PM.





> 5. Keep religion in the context of historical, political and cultural context. *Refrain from debating* or proselytism as this causes more flame fests and hurt feelings than anything.





> 10. *You may only post material and content that you own.* Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited. Referencing Articles


For that last one, your original post was a copy/paste from someone else's work.
Denton altered it so that it would no longer violate the above stated rule, yet still link to the same content.
No censorship has occurred.
Kindly cease the accusations.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Denton said:


> Are you mad at him because he clearly called you out? You know, that thread you quoted but edited out the clear responses he made to your assertions?


*NOBODY* has called me out. I will tell any swinging soul on God's green earth, if you tell me to name the time and the day, I will show up when and where I tell you I will be found. Every person here has their weakness no matter how humble and pure you think you are. My weakness is that I have a policy to *NEVER* back down from a fight.

When my responses are being deleted by you and then you make a silly statement like you did, whatever you're talking about is immaterial. My responses needed to have stood as I said (when quoting someone else) that I had been sent the information - and it was intended for public distribution. I got it a LONG time ago and was unaware it was on the Internet as well. But, obviously NOBODY here has the ability to access a link. So any fight was an unfair fight. As a referee, you can't hog tie a man and throw him in the ring expecting a fair fight.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> My tactics? All I did was disagree with someone. THAT threatened the atheists and the liberals hiding among the people who think they have a lock on Bible interpretation. NONE of you do. You cannot sit and judge me, expecting NO response. You throw a dog in a corner and keep kicking the Hell out of him and, sooner or later, he will bite you.


Your tactic is to alienate all those around you, but you are to arrogant to think your problem is you. You'd rather blame it on everyone else while calling them names and telling them they are wrong and that you hold the truth.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Denton said:


> Your tactic is to alienate all those around you, but you are to arrogant to think your problem is you. You'd rather blame it on everyone else while calling them names and telling them they are wrong and that you hold the truth.


I alienated NOBODY on that thread. I posted a rebuttal to a position I believe in error and was treated like crap by you. If somebody is alienated by everything they disagree with, the problem is clearly theirs.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> *NOBODY* has called me out. I will tell any swinging soul on God's green earth, if you tell me to name the time and the day, I will show up when and where I tell you I will be found. Every person here has their weakness no matter how humble and pure you think you are. My weakness is that I have a policy to *NEVER* back down from a fight.
> 
> When my responses are being deleted by you and then you make a silly statement like you did, whatever you're talking about is immaterial. My responses needed to have stood as I said (when quoting someone else) that I had been sent the information - and it was intended for public distribution. I got it a LONG time ago and was unaware it was on the Internet as well. But, obviously NOBODY here has the ability to access a link. So any fight was an unfair fight. As a referee, you can't hog tie a man and throw him in the ring expecting a fair fight.


So, you are accusing me of editing your opening post? Your post violated the copy/paste rules. I repaired that and posted a link to the sermon. I did what you should have done.
By entering the thread, I made available to all what was removed. You know this, yet you felt it necessary to falsely accuse me. False assertions; what does that make you?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> I alienated NOBODY on that thread. I posted a rebuttal to a position I believe in error and was treated like crap by you. If somebody is alienated by everything they disagree with, the problem is clearly theirs.


Yup. Everyone else is totally at fault and you are spotless.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> In actuality, you violated three.
> I know you enjoy underlined and emboldened text, so I was sure to use such, just for you. :tango_face_wink:
> 
> For that last one, your original post was a copy/paste from someone else's work.
> ...


You weren't there and don't know squat. I'm not questioning a policy decision by a moderator. I'm debating someone posting as a poster. Moderators cannot be impartial when they are publicly taking sides. I'm being censored because Denton (as a poster) took the side of what is, at this point, appears to by the board Pastor and saying that the Bible does have something to say regarding America and the SHTF scenarios is a no no here. Sorry I ruffled his feathers. But, another poster was the one attacking me, accusing me of what he himself were guilty of.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You know, this is a lesson in futility.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Denton said:


> Yup. Everyone else is totally at fault and you are spotless.


Are you standing in front of a mirror? You are projecting. I've not said I don't have faults, but when I posted a rebuttal that did not call a poster names nor attack them directly, the only fault I can admit to is disagreeing at all. Your faults are much deeper than that.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Denton said:


> You know, this is a lesson in futility.


You're playing moderator AND poster and trying to school me?????


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The Resister said:


> Your sexual advances have been rejected.


Well now... I do declare.... I think I'm getting the vapors...

Thou dost think far too highly of thyself.
I save my sexual advances for those more deserving.

You wish you were that lucky... :vs-kiss:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> You weren't there and don't know squat. I'm not questioning a policy decision by a moderator. I'm debating someone posting as a poster. Moderators cannot be impartial when they are publicly taking sides. I'm being censored because Denton (as a poster) took the side of what is, at this point, appears to by the board Pastor and saying that the Bible does have something to say regarding America and the SHTF scenarios is a no no here. Sorry I ruffled his feathers. But, another poster was the one attacking me, accusing me of what he himself were guilty of.


You are making assertions. As you said to Kauboy, you don't know squat. I fixed the violation because it was a violation. Now, you alleged to know what I think and why I do things.
Oh, you are such an arrogant hypocrite.
There's not even a chalk outline of the dead horse, anymore.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> You're playing moderator AND poster and trying to school me?????


You are beyond schooling. You think too much of yourself and work hard at playing the victim. As I stated, this is a lesson in futility. Very much like trying to teach pigs to sing.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm thoroughly enjoying the metaphors this thread is producing. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't know that there is a point to be made here. I disagreed with a poster who made a personal attack on me in another thread. I refused to argue and refused to be censored just for posting an alternative view. Somehow I'm the bad guy for not allowing someone to play Christian Pastor but judge me. The correct thing for that poster to do was ask questions OR ignore me. 

Everything here does not need to devolve into a pissing match when you have a problem with someone. The moderator (if there are any on the board) had a duty to tell the attacker to stand down and be respectful of all points of view. It's impossible for Denton to be a moderator of a thread he has personal skin in so, the only thing I could do at that juncture was defend myself.

And that is the point I had to make - and it is been made. And again, if you have any class at all, you will drop it because I'm done here and will not bother reading anything else about this on this thread. If you have a comment to me, PM me.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

:deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

And the people rejoiced.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm a classless sumbich, and am once and for all declaring BS on the OP's accusation of censorship.
No evidence has been presented of such action, and no apology for multiple rule violations has been submitted for public view.

Denton is a moderator because he was assigned the title. The OP does not get to redefine the term to suit his present needs.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I'm a classless sumbich, and am once and for all declaring BS on the OP's accusation of censorship.
> No evidence has been presented of such action, and no apology for multiple rule violations has been submitted for public view.
> 
> Denton is a moderator because he was assigned the title. The OP does not get to redefine the term to suit his present needs.


He's right in one thing but doesn't get it. Because I was actively engaged in the threads I didn't act on his violations. I only acted on the one that was put in place to keep the forum owners out of legal issues. He's too full of himself to realize that.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> He's right in one thing but doesn't get it. Because I was actively engaged in the threads I didn't act on his violations. I only acted on the one that was put in place to keep the forum owners out of legal issues. He's too full of himself to realize that.


But by the grace of Denton goes he...

:vs_laugh:


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

The Resister said:


> Disdain for "_us_?" So you represent every person on this board and you have the unmitigated gall to say I'm full of myself???


Well, since you are the "ONLY" person in so many categories, I thought i would step in to pick up your slack.
I'm helpful that way sometimes.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Rester: Perhaps it's time someone told you to take a time out and contemplate your navel and only come back when you've matured enough to act as an adult with other adults. 

I know it may be hard to do, but I would think that If I'd gotten several senior posters on this board to take me to task on something I've posted, that perhaps it would be time for me to see that when i Point a finger at someone there are three fingers on my hand pointed right back at me.

Now this board has certain ground rules. Some I don't agree with, but it's their board not mine. Their house their rules. Break them and expect to get chastised.

You're upset cause Denton did what he's supposed to do to keep this Board out of trouble. You don't like that. So put your man panties on and grow up or leave and go pout somewhere else.

And just because you "think" something is true, doesn't make it so. It just makes it your opinion if it's not something concrete - like a hand written note signed by Tommy, Georgie or Benny. 

And lastly you still seem to have this difficult time answering questions posed to you - seems like that was something you'd asked for instead of personal attacks.

By the way this isn't a personal attack on you, it's a counseling session - kind of like I give the prisoners at the prison I work at


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The Resister said:


> Disdain for "_us_?" So you represent every person on this board and you have the unmitigated gall to say I'm full of myself???


Actually @Coastie dad only represents himself. But there are some here who agree with him on a variety of things. Me, I most assuredly agree in this assessment. :vs_clap:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

The Resister said:


> "_
> 
> 2) Johnny Cash sang a song once called the Farmer's Almanac. One line in it goes something like this: Lies have to be covered up. The truth can run around naked
> 
> ...


_

My uncle John was at a Veterans parade and he decided to go streaking....he was naked as a bird and that is surely True that he did what he thought was right....unfortunately Aunt May had heart attack from how wrong she felt it was and she now lies covered up by six feet of earth.

I guess Aunt May seeing the serpent of Uncle John waggling around as he was running looked evil.....

Does that sound like what your talking about?_


----------

